# Who is your favorite Les Paul Player? I pick John Sykes



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Man, how Sykes would completely shred on his Les Paul still blows me away. And his riffs and huge vibrato were the best for that style of music. He is a highly underrated guitarist imo.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Mike Ness (Social Distortion). He is the reason I am in complete love with a Goldtop P90 LP.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Les Paul.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Steve Clark!!!!!!!


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Going to have have to go with Slash on this one.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Duane Allman


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Verne said:


> Mike Ness (Social Distortion). He is the reason I am in complete love with a Goldtop P90 LP.
> 
> View attachment 413762
> View attachment 413763


Man, never heard of them but I will watch some videos later.

Thanks


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

marcos said:


> Les Paul.


Hard to argue with that


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Steve Clark!!!!!!!


Yes, great player


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

elburnando said:


> Going to have have to go with Slash on this one.


Another great player that brought the Les Paul back in the public eye in the 90s


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

MFW777 said:


> View attachment 413777
> 
> 
> Duane Allman


I loved the scene in the movie Muscle Shoals where he camped on the studio lawn until they let him play. They felt sorry for him, invited him in for a coffee and he played for them, they were blown away. The rest is history


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Yes, great player


He wrote most of their stuff till he died


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

There is one virtuoso that I still am waiting for


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

While he's not in my list as one of my technical influences, I really love Dean DeLeo's earlier work w/ Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

We're 15 comments in, and I know this will come a bit out of left field, but I'm going to go with a guy called Jimmy Page.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

There's so many excellent choices


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

FatStrat2 said:


> While he's not in my list as one of my technical influences, I really love Dean DeLeo's earlier work w/ Stone Temple Pilots.
> View attachment 413778


Love that band, great pick


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> View attachment 413780


Of course, the legend


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> View attachment 413783
> 
> View attachment 413782


Man, Beck he usually plays his Strat. Great player, the guitarist, guitarist


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Man, Beck he usually plays his Strat. Great player, the guitarist, guitarist


Two turntables and a microphone


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> View attachment 413788
> 
> View attachment 413791
> 
> ...


I don't know the 2 middle pics


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

elburnando said:


> There's so many excellent choices
> View attachment 413787
> 
> View attachment 413786
> ...


I take the player in the middle


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> I don't know the 2 middle pics


Believe they would be Freddie King and Dickie Betts.

Johnny


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

elburnando said:


> There's so many excellent choices
> View attachment 413787
> 
> View attachment 413786
> ...


That first one pisses me off! So much talent but never figured out how to use it properly. He could have been something but decided to be the laughing stock of the country! The other two who are they ? Miss complain a lot and mr. What are trying to say?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> I don't know the 2 middle pics


Freddy King
Eric Clapton


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

I have been waiting for this one


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Johnny6String said:


> Believe they would be Freddie King and Dickie Betts.
> 
> Johnny


Both amazing players, especially Freddie King


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Man, how Sykes would completely shred on his Les Paul still blows me away. And his riffs and huge vibrato were the best for that style of music. He is a highly underrated guitarist imo.


He’s definitely a great player I don’t hear talked about much, liked his work in Thin Lizzy.

My fav would have to be Randy though, hit me at just the right time in life and that cream Lester is just sexy.

Johnny


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> Freddy King
> Eric Clapton


Man, Clapton is one of my favorites. And Freddie King is an awesome blues player for sure


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Johnny6String said:


> He’s definitely a great player I don’t hear talked about much, liked his work in Thin Lizzy.
> 
> My fav would have to be Randy though, hit me at just the right time in life and that cream Lester is just sexy.
> 
> Johnny


I knew Randy would come up. I love Ozzy and his albums were the best. Too bad he died so early, we needed more music from him.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> I knew Randy would come up. I love Ozzy and his albums were the best. Too bad he died so early, we needed more music from him.


Here is my feeble attempt at some Rhodes, lol


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Gary Moore






Even better who is that girl who is totally into it.....


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

also Peter Green......


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

pstratman said:


> Gary Moore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also knew Gary Moore would be one of the guitarist brought up. He is amazing and maybe the best vibrato ever ❤


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Chris Rest 








And Chris Flippin









Unfortunately Flippins 2 Gary Moore sigs were just stolen after a show last week


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

tdotrob said:


> Chris Rest
> View attachment 413806
> 
> And Chris Flippin
> ...


2 guitarist I never heard of. I will have to listen to some of their music.
Thanks


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Went and saw Buckethead a few years back- his performance was actually mind boggling great.

I shot this footage with my phone.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

StratCat said:


> View attachment 413808


Of Course Ace


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Here is one you guys are forgetting


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> 2 guitarist I never heard of. I will have to listen to some of their music.
> Thanks


Dude you never heard of Gary Moore- he was in Thin Lizzy. Still Got the Blues was a bigger later song- he is actually playing Peter Green's Les Paul- Peter is from the original Fleetwood Mac- who started as a blues band- check out live in Boston.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

pstratman said:


> Dude you never heard of Gary Moore- he was in Thin Lizzy. Still Got the Blues was a bigger later song- he is actually playing Peter Green's Les Paul- Peter is from the original Fleetwood Mac- who started as a blues band- check out live in Boston.


I heard of Gary Moore just those other 2 guys the one guy posted, the 2 Chris guys, one was Chris Rest


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

John Sykes also did a great job in Thin Lizzy on the Thunder and Lightning album- John has said that Gary is his biggest influence. 

This is probably my fave Gary Moore track- he is on a strat here.....


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

MetalTele79 said:


>


Not sure who that is?


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

pstratman said:


> John Sykes also did a great job in Thin Lizzy on the Thunder and Lightning album- John has said that Gary is his biggest influence.
> 
> This is probably my fave Gary Moore track- he is on a strat here.....


Ever see him play Red House? Crazy awesome


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Ever see him play Red House? Crazy awesome


yeah- I have the Hendrix tribute album- I am a huge fanboy- lol!


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Gary Moore


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I always though early vivian is a bit like John Sykes- again Gary Moore was a huge influence.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

pstratman said:


> I always though early vivian is a bit like John Sykes- again Gary Moore was a huge influence.


Dio one of my favorites. Vivian albums were the best


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Dio one of my favorites. Vivian albums were the best


Man, that huge sound live, fack awesome 👌


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Not sure who that is?


Matt Pike of Sleep and High on Fire.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Dickey Betts


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Page was what first came to mind. Obviously mentioned. Randy. Dickie. (I used to think there were two different sized Les Pauls. Until I realized the size difference between DB and RR) 
I will add Lifeson to the list. He’s played many makes models, but he seems to have settled on a Les.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> That first one pisses me off! So much talent but never figured out how to use it properly. He could have been something but decided to be the laughing stock of the country! The other two who are they ? Miss complain a lot and mr. What are trying to say?


Yikes. I knew old timers got out of touch, but this is a whole new level.


As for the LP player, it was ZW for myself


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> Page was what first came to mind. Obviously mentioned. Randy. Dickie. (I used to think there were two different sized Les Pauls. Until I realized the size difference between DB and RR)
> I will add Lifeson to the list. He’s played many makes models, but he seems to have settled on a Les.


Lifeson, maybe Canada's best👌


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

VS











Who's better?


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Well. it was Eric Clapton until he made the mistake of picking up a Stratocaster.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Hubert Sumlin

Les Paul with Hubert Sumlin


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Midnight Rider said:


> View attachment 413842
> 
> 
> VS
> ...


Nice, lol


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

This guy is pretty good...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Manny Charlton


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> This guy is pretty good...
> View attachment 413850


You are right Joe Perry is amazing


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

I would have gone with Brother Duane as well.

Although he’s now maybe more associated with those Rick Turner guitars, Lindsey Buckingham’s most famous work with Fleetwood Mac was with a Les Paul.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

pstratman said:


> Went and saw Buckethead a few years back- his performance was actually mind boggling great.
> 
> I shot this footage with my phone.


Some people


pstratman said:


> Went and saw Buckethead a few years back- his performance was actually mind boggling great.
> 
> I shot this footage with my phone.


Wow looks like very cool show. Some people think Buckhead is Paul Gilbert, 😆


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Hubert Sumlin
> 
> Les Paul with Hubert Sumlin


Howlin Wolf's guitarist, cool
I can say I never listen to him stuff but one of my favorite Colin James songs is Down in the Bottom which is likely him playing guitar on the original


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Some people
> 
> Wow looks like very cool show. Some people think Buckhead is Paul Gilbert, 😆


Buckethead is amazing. I saw his show in Minneapolis a few years ago when I was working down there. I'd never heard of him, but a girl I'd met brought me to the show. I was amazed, totally in shock the whole time.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

pstratman said:


> Gary Moore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

He's not limited to Les Pauls, but he plays then often.


----------



## Yvr2ss (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't forget Steve Gaines, and Gary Rossington!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Mick Taylor, another one of my favourite LP players. This concert is really good and Mick is playing with Snowy White, another fantastic LP player.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Yvr2ss said:


> Don't forget Steve Gaines, and Gary Rossington!


Skynyrd, awesome dual


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

StratCat said:


> Mick Taylor, another one of my favourite LP players. This concert is really good and Mick is playing with Snowy White, another fantastic LP player.


Awesome stuff


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Obviously Joe is great but I like JD Simo a lot- he plays a lot of guitars but he often sports a Les Paul


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I first heard of him from this clip....


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I am a huge Sykes fan, and wish he could get past whatever it is that's keeping him out of the music business. Some more Blue Murder would be very nice to have.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You guys have named all the ones I could think of, except maybe Roy Buchanan in his brief LP flirtation.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Little Wayne 😜


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

pstratman said:


> Obviously Joe is great but I like JD Simo a lot- he plays a lot of guitars but he often sports a Les Paul


I love Bonamassa too


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Wont be everyone's cup of tea here, but Adam Jones of Tool for me!


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

pstratman said:


> Obviously Joe is great but I like JD Simo a lot- he plays a lot of guitars but he often sports a Les Paul


This is total bad ass, it does not get ant better imo


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> Adam Jones of Tool for me!
> 
> View attachment 413917


Tool is hard stuff to play and the timing is crazy


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Can any members play this blindfolded on their Paul? 😁


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Too many to name off hand but I'm liking a lot of Doug Aldrich these days.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

SaucyJack said:


> Too many to name off hand but I'm liking a lot of Doug Aldrich these days.


Great player for sure. He is my older brothers favorite


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Not sure if he's my ultimate favorite but he deserves a vote...


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

BobChuck said:


> Not sure if he's my ultimate favorite but he deserves a vote...


He is awesome 
I can't believe no one has said Rick Derringer yet.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

These dudes have been posted previously but.....they are all a good thing.


----------



## Ninjaking67 (9 mo ago)

It’s hard call for me. I would have to say Slash, Jimmy Page and/or Mark Knopfler, in no particular order.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

faracaster said:


> These dudes have been posted previously but.....they are all a good thing.
> View attachment 413932
> 
> View attachment 413933
> ...


Man totally forgot about Mark, what a player


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Did George and Lucy make the list yet?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> He's not limited to Les Pauls, but he plays then often.


Man, Robben Ford and that, what appears to be 1952 LP, with P90 pickups is a beautiful tone. Such a talented player with a very tailored and identifiable style. It always bewilders me how many people do not know he exists. Saw him live at the Horseshoe Tavern, Toronto in 1993,... pure mastery.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Snowy White


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> Man, Robben Ford and that, what appears to be 1952 LP, with P90 pickups is a beautiful tone. Such a talented player with a very tailored and identifiable style. It always bewilders me how many people do not know he exists. Saw him live at the Horseshoe Tavern, Toronto in 1993,... pure mastery.


Huge Robben Fan here. There is a new release of him and the Blue Line live at Yoshi'sin 96' that I just heard yesterday. Frickin' awesome.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Huge Robben Fan here. There is a new release of him and the Blue Line live at Yoshi'sin 96' that I just heard yesterday. Frickin' awesome.


Is Robben Ford known as an LP player. I read that he uses mainly his 1966 Epiphone Riviera and his 1960 Tele. 
I've never really listened to him so after seeing him mentioned here I decided to give a listen on spotify. Currently listening to the album "Talk to your daughter". I read that Tiger Walk is supposed to be his best but for some reason it doesn't come up on Spotify.


----------



## moleng1 (Mar 25, 2017)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Lifeson, maybe Canada's best👌


I might put forward that Rick Emmet of Triumph would be Canada's best guitarist!! Didn't play a Les Paul, just saying!!


----------



## Shai`tan (Aug 25, 2020)

My 2 Fav. Les Paul players are John Sykes, and Gary Moore.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> And Chris Flippin
> View attachment 413807
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Flippins 2 Gary Moore sigs were just stolen after a show last week


Despite having seen Lagwagon at least 6 times and meeting Chris twice, I can never get over the size of this man. Look at those fucking paws! 



MetalTele79 said:


>


Came here for this.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Is Robben Ford known as an LP player. I read that he uses mainly his 1966 Epiphone Riviera and his 1960 Tele.
> I've never really listened to him so after seeing him mentioned here I decided to give a listen on spotify. Currently listening to the album "Talk to your daughter". I read that Tiger Walk is supposed to be his best but for some reason it doesn't come up on Spotify.


He is an on and off LP player....for decades. He plays a bunch of guitars. right now he is back to Les Paul's. 
Also check out his live record with Larry Carleton. Some cool LP playing there.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

moleng1 said:


> I might put forward that Rick Emmet of Triumph would be Canada's best guitarist!! Didn't play a Les Paul, just saying!!


I love Rick Emmett
The guitarist that was in the band Abernathy Shagnaster (had both Triumph members in it before Triumph) was at my house last night to try out one of my guitars. Man, he was a good player and great guy. In the Movie Rock and Roll Machine, they show pics of that band and he is in them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mick Ronson.

Others would be the players Supersucker have had (all have been great) and Mike Ness.

Some supersuckers goodness. Even an LP bass! Great video too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I forgot here's Supersuckers tribute to Goldtops


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

faracaster said:


> Huge Robben Fan here. There is a new release of him and the Blue Line live at Yoshi'sin 96' that I just heard yesterday. Frickin' awesome.
> View attachment 413981


Thanks for the update,... I'll be looking for it post-haste! Hoping he comes back soon to the Detroit or southern Ontario region.


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

BobChuck said:


> Not sure if he's my ultimate favorite but he deserves a vote...


I definitely enjoyed this clip from a while back.









Is he using any pedals here?


Asking for a friend.




www.guitarscanada.com





When I think of Free I often think of the Soup Dragons song “I’m Free” which also features a Les Paul.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Knopfler. Though he is not exlusively LP


----------



## moleng1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> Wont be everyone's cup of tea here, but Adam Jones of Tool for me!
> 
> View attachment 413917


Absolutely amazing guitarist, Tool my well be the best musician band since Cream, not a weak player in the roster, innovative and Danny Carey would give Bohnam a run for the money.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Has anyone suggested Gary Richrath (REO Speedwagon) yet?

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

grumpyoldman said:


> Has anyone suggested Gary Richrath (REO Speedwagon) yet?
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


You are the first. They have some good tunes for sure.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Kim Simmonds of 'Savoy Brown' 1974









2010





Kim Simmonds 2019 with 'Savoy Brown'.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

My favorite Les Paul players, a toss between Randy Rhoads and John Sykes.

Randy Rhoads died too early .
John Sykes career got derailed by David Geffen 
Geffen records pulled some BS on John Sykes during his Blue Murder days, in hopes it would drive him back to David Coverdale's White Snake .


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Peter Green...


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Neil Young and Daniel Lanois are my two big Les Paul guys. I haven't seen him play one much lately, but I spent a lot of time watching Hawksley Workman with a pair of Les Pauls.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

AJ6stringsting said:


> My favorite Les Paul players, a toss between Randy Rhoads and John Sykes.
> 
> Randy Rhoads died too early .
> John Sykes career got derailed by David Geffen
> Geffen records pulled some BS on John Sykes during his Blue Murder days, in hopes it would drive him back to David Coverdale's White Snake .


Awesome 👌 
Rock On 🪨 🎸 🤘 🥌


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Billy Duffy plays a Les Paul a lot, although he's more known for his Gretsch White Falcon. His LP Custom is on a lot of The Cult's songs. I am a fan, although I wouldn't call him my "favourite" per se. It's tough to have a favourite, as I like lots of different music.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Les Paul's in, Les Paul's out, Les Paul's back in.
Has to be @BlueRocker .


----------



## Roddie (Apr 2, 2021)

How about Joe Bonamassa.

Rod


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Page, Clapton, Beck, Taylor, Richards, Green, Kirwan, Townshend for the Brits. Gibbons, Bloomfield, and Walsh for the Yanks. Neil Young and Bachman for the Canucks.

I don't think anyone mentioned Bloomfield or Kirwan yet?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny, but I can't think of any players who sounded great on a Les Paul and who didn't sound as good (or better)on a Strat.

But that's just me.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Funny, but I can't think of any players who sounded great on a Les Paul and who didn't sound as good (or better)on a Strat.
> 
> But that's just me.


Now you're just looking for a fight


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Now you're just looking for a fight


Nah, it's just funny to see Jeff Beck and others who are noted Strat players being cited as great Les Paulers.

They're great players, period.

No offense intended to Les Paul lovers.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Nah, it's just funny to see Jeff Beck and others who are noted Strat players being cited as great Les Paulers.
> 
> They're great players, period.
> 
> No offense intended to Les Paul lovers.


..... to be honest, shhh don't tell anyone, I agree with you


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Arguably Jeff Beck's two greatest albums- Blow by Blow and Wired feature him on Les Pauls - probably strats as well- but this was the Les Paul phase for him....


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

or so it seems based on a bunch of live clips from the mid to later 70's...


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

One vote for Al Di Meola


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

fernieite said:


> Page, Clapton, Beck, Taylor, Richards, Green, Kirwan, Townshend for the Brits. Gibbons and Bloomfield for the Yanks. Neil Young for the Canucks.
> 
> I don't think anyone mentioned Bloomfield or Kirwan yet?
> 
> ...


Damn!,... of course,...Bloomfield,... can't believe he slipped my mind. Good post.
Looks like it's time for my dose of Ginko Biloba, lol.🧠


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Honourable mention


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

But taking it away from blues rock, and I've always had a soft spot for prog ...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

This would be a lot easier if we would list people and not pictures. How the hell am I supposed to know who any of these people are


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> This would be a lot easier if we would list people and not pictures. How the hell am I supposed to know who any of these people are


Paul Kossoff
Bernie Marsden
Robert Fripp
Andy Latimer
Steve Hackett

(They're all quite well known)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

paraedolia said:


> Paul Kossoff
> Bernie Marsden
> Robert Fripp
> Andy Latimer
> ...


The thing is, quite well known does not help me know 
Now you see, I can go find out. 
Thanks


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Mark Brown said:


> The thing is, quite well known does not help me know
> Now you see, I can go find out.
> Thanks


Google Image search, if you have a few seconds to spare

Or even easier, if you're on a PC on Chrome, just right-click the image and choose "Search image with Google Lens"


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

paraedolia said:


> Paul Kossoff
> Bernie Marsden
> Robert Fripp
> Andy Latimer
> ...


All these photos were taken before Mark’s time and probably some before my time and I am an old man!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

paraedolia said:


> Honourable mention


Ah yes,... Bernie Marsden and his 1959 'Beast',... a shot of 'Wild Turkey' or bite of the 'Whitesnake' and you're good to go.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Business said:


> Or even easier, if you're on a PC on Chrome, just right-click the image and choose "Search image with Google Lens"


Well, just to prove my previous point, I was unaware that was a thing and now that I do.... boy howdy get out of my way.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Midnight Rider said:


> Ah yes,... Bernie Marsden and his 1959 'Beast',... a shot of 'Wild Turkey' or bite of the 'Whitesnake' and you're good to go.


Saw Whitesnake with him and Micky Moody. Pretty sure I saw them with John Sykes too but before the hair metal reinvention, can't remember. I _did_ see John Sykes with Tygers of Pan Tang in a bar in Newcastle and later with Thin Lizzy after he learned to do that pinch harmonic every 4 bars. Talking of which, saw Vivian Campbell with Sweet Savage supporting Thin Lizzy and then later with Dio by which time he had learned the pinch harmonic trick too. 
(And Phil Collen with Girl supporting UFO; never did see Def Leppard though). 

Talking of Thin Lizzy, I'd throw a young Brian Robertson into the mix as a great Les Paul player. Saw him a least twice with Thin Lizzy and once with Motorhead on the Another Perfect Day tour. Met him once, kinda weird guy, too many drugs I suppose. He lost a lot of his spark later on, but he did have great tone earlier in his career. He was also a master of the expressive wah wah.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

paraedolia said:


> Saw Whitesnake with him and Micky Moody. Pretty sure I saw them with John Sykes too but before the hair metal reinvention, can't remember. I _did_ see John Sykes with Tygers of Pan Tang in a bar in Newcastle and later with Thin Lizzy after he learned to do that pinch harmonic every 4 bars. Talking of which, saw Vivian Campbell with Sweet Savage supporting Thin Lizzy and then later with Dio by which time he had learned the pinch harmonic trick too.
> (And Phil Collen with Girl supporting UFO; never did see Def Leppard though).
> 
> Talking of Thin Lizzy, I'd throw a young Brian Robertson into the mix as a great Les Paul player. Saw him a least twice with Thin Lizzy and once with Motorhead on the Another Perfect Day tour. Met him once, kinda weird guy, too many drugs I suppose. He lost a lot of his spark later on, but he did have great tone earlier in his career. He was also a master of the expressive wah wah.


All great bands and players. I wonder if they learned the pinch harmonics from Roy Buchanan,... the master who introduced the technique into the guitar world.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Midnight Rider said:


> All great bands and players. I wonder if they learned the pinch harmonics from Roy Buchanan,... the master who introduced the technique into the guitar world.


I was thinking Rory Gallagher and through him Gary Moore, but that sure works too.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

_Jimmy Page_ and _Slash_. Although _Adrian Smith _of Iron Maiden isn't considered a Les Paul Player, he has stated on a few occasions that his favorite guitar is his early 70s Les Paul and he has gigged it for some songs in their sets, more often so in the early years.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Business said:


> One vote for Al Di Meola


Make it 2..


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

No idea who this is, but he's one of my favorite Les Paul players.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Jimmy Page


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Clapton (bluesbreaker era)


----------



## LEOZ (9 mo ago)

Slash.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Slash brought the LP back to life in the 90s


----------



## basscarter (Mar 11, 2016)

I only just listened to the first Al Di Meola record - that’s some great Les Paul action


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sgt. T. Caldwell, United States Marine Corps. Purple Heart and Vietnam Campaign Medal.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Slash brought the LP back to life in the 90s


I don’t believe the LP ever was on its deathbed!


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

MarkM said:


> I don’t believe the LP ever was on its deathbed!


The 90s, Ibanez was taking over, LP sales were way down


----------

